# Maven und Oracle



## Hallo_ (2. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Programm welches auf ein Oracle Datenbank etwas schreiben oder lesen kann geschrieben
nun muss ich mit Maven ein jar datei generieren lassen. Ich bekomme aber immer den Fehler
package oracle.jdbc.driver does not exist

Ich habe schon alles versucht
auch das hat nicht geholfen...???

```
mvn install:install-file -Dfile=D:\oracle/ora92/jdbc/lib/ojdbc14.jar -Dpackaging=jar\
 -DgroupId=com.oracle -DartifactId=ojdbc14 -Dversion=10.2.0.3.0
```
hier ist mein pom.xml

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>de.zeb.prototyp</groupId>
  <artifactId>PrototypOracle</artifactId>
  <packaging>jar</packaging>
  <version>0.1.0</version>
  <name>Prototyp Oracle DB</name>
  <dependencies>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
        <artifactId>ojdbc14</artifactId>
        <version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
      <scope>src</scope>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
        <artifactId>classes12</artifactId>
        <version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
      <scope>src</scope>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>
  
  <build>
  <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src/de/zeb/prototyp</directory>
      </resource>
    </resources>
  <plugins>
    <plugin>
      <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
      <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
      <version>2.0.2</version>
      <configuration>
        <source>1.5</source>
        <target>1.5</target>
      </configuration>
    </plugin>
  </plugins>
</build>
</project>
```

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## maki (2. Mrz 2010)

Bekommst du die Fehlermeldung vom Compiler? 
Irgendwas interessantes in der Maven Bildschirmausgabe?

[xml]<scope>src</scope>
[/xml]
Einen "src" Scope gibt es nicht 
Einfach weglassen, dann wird compile angenommen.

und das hier:
[xml]  <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src/de/zeb/prototyp</directory>
      </resource>
    </resources>
[/xml]
.. sieht zumindest fragwürdig aus.


----------



## Hallo_ (2. Mrz 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es hat wirklich daran gelegen ich habe src/main/java...
geändert und schon hats funktioniert

Aber die Jar Datei funktioniert nicht)
Fehlt dir irgendwas auf was nicht korrekt sein könnte...


----------



## Hallo_ (2. Mrz 2010)

Die Manifest Datei müsste eigentlich die Main datei enthalten oder???
Bei mir steht nur ganz wenig


Manifest-Version: 1.0
Archiver-Version: Plexus Archiver
Created-By: Apache Maven
Built-By: mersen
Build-Jdk: 1.5.0_09


----------



## Hallo_ (3. Mrz 2010)

ich bin nochmal
also ich habe soweit alles geschafft allerdings habe ich ein letztes Problem.
ojdbc14.jar muss in meinem Jar Datei mitdrin sein damit Datenbankverbindung funktioniert.

Ich habe anhand des Befehls die Datei in repository copiert


```
mvn install:install-file -Dfile=D:\oracle/ora92/jdbc/lib/ojdbc14.jar -Dpackaging=jar\
 -DgroupId=com.oracle -DartifactId=ojdbc14 -Dversion=10.2.0.3.0
```

 aber ich schaffe es nicht dass die Datei in die Jar Datei mitgepackt wird...
hier ist nochmal mein aktuelles pom.xml


[XML]
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>de.zeb.prototyp</groupId>
  <artifactId>PrototypOracle</artifactId>
  <packaging>jar</packaging>
  <version>0.1.0</version>
  <name>Prototyp Oracle DB</name>
  <dependencies>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
		<artifactId>ojdbc14</artifactId>
		<version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
		<artifactId>classes12</artifactId>
		<version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>

  <build>
  <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src/main/java</directory>
      </resource>
    </resources>
  <plugins>
  	<plugin>
  	<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
	<artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
	<!-- best lock down version of the plugin too -->
	<configuration>
		<source>1.5</source>
		<target>1.5</target>
	</configuration>
  	</plugin>
    <plugin>
      <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
      <artifactId>maven-jar-plugin</artifactId>
      <configuration>      
        <archive>
        	<manifest>
              	<addClasspath>true</addClasspath>
            	<mainClass>de.zeb.prototyp.ServiceRepo</mainClass>
          </manifest>
          </archive>
      </configuration>
    </plugin>
  </plugins>
</build>
</project>
[/XML]
Ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert nichts geklappt...
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2010)

Sieh dir ml das Assemlby Plugin an, da gibt es einen vordefinierten Descriptor ala "jar with dependencies" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Hello_ (3. Mrz 2010)

danke für die Antwort ich habe es irgendwie geschafft dass die oracle dabei ist)

Nun habe ich eine anderes Problem ich versuche ein EAR datei zu erstellen.
Maven tut es auch aber ohne Java Klassen???
Das ist betimmt etwas simples aber
wie kann ich ihm sagen dass er auch die Java Klassen mitnehmen soll???

[XML]

<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>de.zeb.prototyp</groupId>
  <artifactId>PrototypOracle</artifactId>
  <packaging>ear</packaging>
  <version>0.1.0</version>
  <name>Prototyp Oracle DB</name>
  <dependencies>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
		<artifactId>ojdbc14</artifactId>
		<version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
		<type>jar</type>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
		<artifactId>classes12</artifactId>
		<version>10.2.0.3.0</version>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>

  <build>
  <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src/main/java</directory>
      </resource>
    </resources>
  <plugins>
  	<plugin>
	  	<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
		<artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
		<!-- best lok down version of the plugin too -->
		<configuration>
			<source>1.5</source>
			<target>1.5</target>
	</configuration>
  	</plugin>
    <plugin>
      <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
      <artifactId>maven-ear-plugin</artifactId>
      <configuration>      
        <archive>
        	<manifest>
              	<addClasspath>true</addClasspath>
            	<mainClass>de.zeb.prototyp.ServiceRepo</mainClass>
          </manifest>
          </archive>
        <generateApplicationXml>true</generateApplicationXml> 
  		<defaultJavaBundleDir>lib/</defaultJavaBundleDir>
  		<modules>
  			<jarModule>
  				<groupId>com.oracle</groupId>
  				<artifactId>ojdbc14</artifactId>
  			</jarModule>
  		</modules>
      </configuration>
    </plugin>
  </plugins>
</build>
</project>
[/XML]


----------

